
Show HN: Snippetbox – a new way to do code snippets - mazodude
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;snippetbox.xyz
I am currently in the process of testing an MVP of the real product and I am hoping to get some feedback on it as it currently stands.<p>Thanks
======
brudgers
Because there is nothing for people to try out or play with, this isn't
entirely consistent with the spirit of "Show HN."

